#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Рукописный тибетский

## Вова Л.

У кого-то есть материал по поводу того, как писать по-тибетски от руки? Нашел только таблицу в учебнике Комаровой, но довольно плохой скан - не все видно, да и не объясняется, как соединять буквы на письме и т.д. Если у кого-то что-то есть - буду рад.

----------


## mitra

Вот что есть у меня, может поможет  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.02.2009), Вадим Асадулин (08.10.2014), Вова Л. (24.11.2008)

----------


## Светлана

В Центре ламы Цонкапы, в библиотеке лежат книги для обучения тибетскому рукописному письму для тибетских детей-первоклашек. Они начинают обучение именно с этого письма. Книги небольшого размера, обложка мягкая и белая, и кажется, они связаны веревочкой  :Smilie:  Очень рекомендую. По ним научитесь писать сначала в У-ме, а потом,  говорят, рука сама на Кьюг настроится (Кьюг - это еще менее разборчивая версия тибетского письма, которая в основном используется сегодня. Хотя в У-ме до сих пор пишет большинство населения Амдо).
А еще лучше - попросите доктора Даву (если вы в Москве) или кого-нибудь еще из тибетцев с вами позаниматься. А то самому, по моему опыту,  будет очень трудно научиться писать правильно.

----------


## Вова Л.

> В Центре ламы Цонкапы, в библиотеке лежат книги для обучения тибетскому рукописному письму для тибетских детей-первоклашек. Они начинают обучение именно с этого письма. Книги небольшого размера, обложка мягкая и белая, и кажется, они связаны веревочкой  Очень рекомендую. По ним научитесь писать сначала в У-ме, а потом,  говорят, рука сама на Кьюг настроится (Кьюг - это еще менее разборчивая версия тибетского письма, которая в основном используется сегодня. Хотя в У-ме до сих пор пишет большинство населения Амдо).
> А еще лучше - попросите доктора Даву (если вы в Москве) или кого-нибудь еще из тибетцев с вами позаниматься. А то самому, по моему опыту,  будет очень трудно научиться писать правильно.


Спасибо, но мне до Москвы далеко. Пожалуй, рукописный тибетский пока отложу - лучше уделю больше внимания изучению самого языка, особенно, если Вы говорите, что самостоятельно научиться писать сложно.

----------

